# just bought a 2.5s



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

Just wantin to say sup to all the altima guys out here, hopin to be part of dah family


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

ps i also need some good sites to get started with my performance, i know there are only a few out there cuz its so new, but stillen is the only one i can find!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the family!

You can start at http://www.southwestautoworks.com. They have all the performance parts available for our cars.

What kind of performance setup are you thinking about?


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well first off i have no clue what the warrentee will let me do.. 8(


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Aftermarket parts will only void the warranty on the part of the car that was modified. (Ex...Air intake will not void your warranty if the transmission fails).


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Aftermarket parts will only void the warranty on the part of the car that was modified. (Ex...Air intake will not void your warranty if the transmission fails). *


thats only true some times..... this may not be true everywhere but you can get major hassles from the company for aftermarket parts. I have heard of many of the subaru guys having problems. ie... one guy had wheels and a drop on his WRX and he took the car in for clutch chatter. They told him they would not cover it because the wheels and drop constituted enough evidence of "spirited driving". and the chattering clutch is a common problem on those cars. Im not saying dont do it... im just saying be carefull.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That's true, some dealers can give you a big hassole . But I don't think anyone has complained about dealers not honoring warranties with our Altimas...at least on this and other forums. If one dealer hassle's you, take it to another dealer. And if no one will honor the warranty, get it back to stock and deny any wrong doing!!


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

Welcome to the board.
You can also look at the NPM (Nissan Performance Mag) 3.5 SE Procject Car they have been modding the car with all the bolt on's currently available and doing dynos after the mods. it'll give u a starting point for ur future mods.

3.5 SE Project Car


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks for all the help fella's i called my dealor and they said all parts replaced will not affect every other part, just the part replaced, thank god :banana:


----------

